

Volante, an embedded database for .NET - wslh
http://blog.kowalczyk.info/software/volante/database.html

======
keyle
I have been looking for something like this. Are there any known alternatives?

~~~
wslh
Yes. Perst for C# :
[http://www.mcobject.com/perst](http://www.mcobject.com/perst)

It has a less liberal license (commercial or GPL)

~~~
keyle
Thanks!

